# Can't install Ubuntu



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OK K-B now's your chance to show me what Linux can do. :grin:
I've got both PCLinux and Ubuntu on disc. I tried (unsuccessfully) to install PCLinux some time ago so thought I'd try Ubuntu. Same problem. I can select the language and move on to the next screen, but when I select the location I can't move on as the accept button is off the bottom of the screen. Nothing I can do will move it up. I tried to select a higher resolution, but 800 x 600 is the highest I'm offered. Any suggestions before I abandon it and go back to Windows?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try hitting CTRL+ALT+KEYPAD_PLUS or CTRL+ALT+KEYPAD_MINUS. Normally, this will cycle through the available resolutions, but I don't know if it'll work during the initial installation.

What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install? What are the specs of your PC and monitor (I mainly need to know what graphics card you have)?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Skie. No, 800 x 600 and 600 x 480 are the only resolutions available during installation. My specs are available under "My System".


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

When I installed Ubuntu I had the same problem of not seeing the accept button. After selecting my location simply hitting 'Enter' continued my installation. Perhaps I got lucky but it is worth a try, if you have not tried that already:wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks. I had tried that. In fact what I did was use CTRL+TAB until I got to the right button. However, I still got hungup on subseqent screens. In particular, selecting the partition.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Tip: Ubuntu sucks:grin:
Just kidding.
What I'm telling you is obviously just a temporary work-around until we can get your graphics card configured to use the proper resolutions, but to be able to see the buttons, press the ALT key, single click and hold, then drag the window up/sideways whichever way you need it to access the buttons.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

K-B said:


> Tip: Ubuntu sucks:grin:


Can I quote you on that? :laugh:

I'll give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OK. Alt+drag worked. However, I've fallen at the next hurdle: the partition table. I have XP of partition 1 and Vista on partition 3. I wanted to install Linux (I don't care what distro) on partition 2. I selected partition 2 but got the message "No root file system specified" and an instruction to go back to the previous screen. Nowhere there can I find anything about specifying a root file system. BTW, re your comment about Ubuntu. Chauffeur2 has just installed Ubuntu and thinks it's marvellous. Coming from a dedicated Windows user that is praise indeed. You haver use PCLinux as does Carsey. I've been using PCLinux on CD for some time, so I have both distros on CD. It's this confusion between the distros that puts me off. However, I'm determined to have one of them installed in a multi-boot system so which do I go for, and can I install it on the second partiton and use my existing bootloader instead of GRUB?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

You need to specify a root partition + a swap partition. The root is where all the system files go, swap=virtual memory, optionally you can have a separate Home partition for all your personal files. I haven't installed Ubuntu in many moons, but with all the other distros I've fooled with, you dedicate the partitions on the same screen where you choose partitions. Maybe someone more experienced with Ubuntu can verify that.

Ubuntu's hype:
http://mag.mypclinuxos.com/html/Issues/200709/page02.html


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

In view of that I'll give PCLinux another go. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You can format the partitions beforehand with *Partition Logic* - the Linux installation will find them.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

eneles said:


> You can format the partitions beforehand with *Partition Logic* - the Linux installation will find them.


Yes but you still (at least with all other distros I've tried) need to specify which one will be root, which will be swap (which isn't hard of course because swap is just raw).


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

eneles said:


> You can format the partitions beforehand with *Partition Logic* - the Linux installation will find them.


My partitions are already set up with XP partition 1 and Vista on 3.



K-B said:


> Yes but you still (at least with all other distros I've tried) need to specify which one will be root, which will be swap (which isn't hard of course because swap is just raw).


Partition 1 is my root, but that has XP on it.
I want to put Linux on partition 2, which is empty at present, but it doesn't seem to like that and I'm not letting it reformat my XP partition.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

no no, you need a Linux root partition. Let's say partition 1 is XP, Partition 2 is Linux Root, partition 3 is Vista and you'll need a partition 4 for Swap.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That is what I tried to say. :smile: Format Partition 2 as Ext2 and Swap.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, what size is that partition 2? you might just be able to split it.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

eneles said:


> That is what I tried to say. :smile: Format Partition 2 as Ext2 and Swap.


So why didn't you say it? :grin:



K-B said:


> Yeah, what size is that partition 2? you might just be able to split it.


70GB


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Plenty.:grin: My root partition is like 3gig
btw, your "Linux swap" partition doesn't have to be over 1 gig...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OK. Thanks K-B, I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

John -
I assume both of the Windows partitions are primary partitions? I'd suggest using GParted LiveCD to create an extended partition where you have the empty space, and create inside that extended partition an ext3 partition and a "linux-swap" partition. If you pre-format them you might save yourself some trouble. That "no root file system" error message comes up sometimes if Ubuntu can't tell what's there. I've had that error message when trying to install to a partition that was wiped of a Linux install. After pre-formatting to ext3 I was able to proceed.
Do you have a spare HDD laying around? I'd suggest installing Ubuntu to a spare drive instead of multi-booting. You're risking not just one Windows install, but two of 'em. That makes me twice as nervous.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunaletly I haven't. My second fixed drive contains my clones and my third disc is ISB so I can't boot from that anyway. I'll try to use the spare partition on C:\ and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't touch 1 and 3.


----------

